# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  ✲ღ صباااياّ لكّنّـ✲ بطعّمـ غّيرّ,.✲ღ✲

## اسيرة شوق

*ღ.aSOOor .ღ*
*•.•* 2009 *•.•* 

*هذهــ, الدميـة مصنوعة من الحلوىـ في اليابانـ.*  
*و يمكنـ أن تعملـ طلبيـة بشكلـ أي شخصـ تريدهـ>>. و لكنـ السؤال الذيـ يطرح نفسـهـ من يستيطعـ أكلـ هذهـ التحفهـ الفنيهـ ؟؟* 

 



** 
[/URL]  
 
[/URL]  
 
[/URL]  
 
[/URL]  
 
[/URL]  
 
[/URL] 
 
[/URL]  
 


[/URL] 
 
*ღ.a**SOOor .ღ*
*•.•* 2009 *•.•*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يجننننننننننننننو

يسلمو خيتو

----------


## حلاالكون

بجد حلويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن بقوة
يسلموااااااا اسورة لاعد من جديدك

----------


## ورده محمديه

حلوين 
تسلم يمناك 
دمتي بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلويين

----------


## منى قلبي

حلووووووووووووووووووووين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يسلمووووووووووووا

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يسلمووووو

----------

